# 23# of cheese and 10# of bologna!



## crankybuzzard (Dec 20, 2016)

Went over to my bosses house yesterday after lunch and put on some cheese that we picked up at lunch time.  While buying the cheese, we saw a 10# chub of bologna and figured that would be good too!

Colby, cheddar, jalapeno, 3 pepper cheese, swiss, and a wee bit of habanero cheese.  Round one was smoked for 4 hours and round 2 was in for around 5.  

All vac packed and ready to rest a while...













chz001.jpg



__ crankybuzzard
__ Dec 20, 2016


















chz002.jpg



__ crankybuzzard
__ Dec 20, 2016


















chz003.jpg



__ crankybuzzard
__ Dec 20, 2016


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 20, 2016)

Nice color on the cheese Charlie!

How'd the bologna turn out?

Al


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 20, 2016)

That's a full smoker.


----------



## tropics (Dec 20, 2016)

That should hold ya for awhile

Richie


----------



## disco (Dec 21, 2016)

Great looking food in that smoker. Nice, Cranky!

Have the best Christmas ever!

Disco


----------



## driedstick (Dec 29, 2016)

Dang it man that is a nice load of cheese,,, any finished pics on the balogna never done that before how did it turn out??

DS


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Dec 30, 2016)

That all looks great CB, very nice !  Thumbs Up


----------



## redheelerdog (Dec 30, 2016)

A little bread and mustard and a guy could live off that smoker for like maybe... a while.. LOL!


----------



## crankybuzzard (Dec 31, 2016)

Oops!  

Bologna went straight to the slicer and was turned into fried bologna sliders for a gathering.  

It was good though!


----------

